# Car lift wanted from Dubai to Abu Dhabi



## JesperB

My name is Jesper boberg, I'm from Sweden. I'm looking for someone to travel with by car from Dubai to Abu Dhabi on a daily basis (Sunday - Thursday) Please contact me


----------



## SwedeUAE

*In some time*

Hej Jesper,

xxxxx

Roger




JesperB said:


> My name is Jesper boberg, I'm from Sweden. I'm looking for someone to travel with by car from Dubai to Abu Dhabi on a daily basis (Sunday - Thursday) Please contact me at


----------



## Ogri750

Forum posts should be in English

Thanks


----------



## JesperB

SwedeUAE said:


> Hej Jesper,
> 
> xxxxxxxxxxx
> 
> 
> Roger


Hi Roger,

Seems like I have to write in English..

I will start my work the 2nd of January, but please call me when you have arrived to Dubai, I'm sure we can work something out regarding the car pool 

Jesper


----------



## SwedeUAE

Indeed, my mistake to use Swedish  Just got excited about my own language, I am the only one in my family speaking it, my wife is Turkish and we speak English and Turkish at home, rarely get to use my "Svenska".... 

I will officially start working March 1st, and I have 30 days to find a place to live, did you manage to arrange something? I will be alone for 6 to 9 months until my family comes over, so I guess we are looking for similar places!

Kind regards,

Roger



JesperB said:


> Hi Roger,
> 
> Seems like I have to write in English..
> 
> I will start my work the 2nd of January, but please call me when you have arrived to Dubai, I'm sure we can work something out regarding the car pool
> 
> Jesper


----------



## Free_Spirit

We were looking for car lift to move just a week ago. I called many agencies and got prices between 1600 AED to 8000 AED within Dubai. Luckily I got a recommendation for company called MOVERS. Yesterday they packed and shifted all our furniture from one side of Dubai to another and guess what, it cost us 500 AED ony. Will be more expensive to Abu Dhabi, but still way cheaper than other agencies. And they appeared to be very accurate, guy in charge, Ghulam is ex-Ikea employee. Try to find them on Internet, otherwise I can check the number with my husband and let you know. Send me private message if you want the number.


----------



## midoyle

*would love to hear your experience with car lift!*

Hi guys!

Just wondering if you managed to sort yourselves out? My Norwegian husband is also probably facing the same thing. We're thinking of basing ourselves in Dubai (he's working in Abu Dhabi - Hamden St.) . Did you guys find a reliable car lift or did you carpool? Any recommendations? How has it been so far.

I would be so grateful for anything you could share!!

Thanks!
Paula


----------



## SwedeUAE

It was not as hard as I thought too manage the commute, I have tried many things such as renting a car and car pooling. Most of my colleagues stuck with car pooling, and instead of driving themselves they arranged a driver to take them, freeing up an hour to work on your laptop or sleep! Costs around 6000 per month, but split 4 ways that is quite cheap.

I will drive myself, I found that I preferred that flexibility.

Kind regards,

Roger Isaksson



midoyle said:


> Hi guys!
> 
> Just wondering if you managed to sort yourselves out? My Norwegian husband is also probably facing the same thing. We're thinking of basing ourselves in Dubai (he's working in Abu Dhabi - Hamden St.) . Did you guys find a reliable car lift or did you carpool? Any recommendations? How has it been so far.
> 
> I would be so grateful for anything you could share!!
> 
> Thanks!
> Paula


----------



## mohanev

*Car Lift Dubai - Abu Dhabi - Dubai*



JesperB said:


> My name is Jesper boberg, I'm from Sweden. I'm looking for someone to travel with by car from Dubai to Abu Dhabi on a daily basis (Sunday - Thursday) Please contact me




Please call me on xxxxxxxx - I can provide u the car lift at a cost


----------



## abdul.dubai

if u need car lefter i am here i have my own private car.so if u need doo conatct with me att. [email protected].


----------



## abdul.dubai

*if u need care lefter*

if u need car lifter do conatct with me at [
Just wondering if you managed to sort yourselves out? My Norwegian husband is also probably facing the same thing. We're thinking of basing ourselves in Dubai (he's working in Abu Dhabi - Hamden St.) . Did you guys find a reliable car lift or did you carpool? Any recommendations? How has it been so far.

I would be so grateful for anything you could share!!

Thanks!
Paula[/QUOTE]


----------



## abdul.dubai

*sorr for late replly*

sorry frinds acutally i am on vocation .i mean in my home land soon will be there will do contact with u have nice day






abdul.dubai said:


> if u need car lifter do conatct with me at
> Just wondering if you managed to sort yourselves out? My Norwegian husband is also probably facing the same thing. We're thinking of basing ourselves in Dubai (he's working in Abu Dhabi - Hamden St.) . Did you guys find a reliable car lift or did you carpool? Any recommendations? How has it been so far.
> 
> I would be so grateful for anything you could share!!
> 
> Thanks!
> Paula


[/QUOTE]


----------

